# Good campsites in east Anglia (suffolk, cams, norfolk)



## MikeCFG (Mar 2, 2010)

We are spending a week in May in the East of england - hoping to camp near to the main cities - Cambridge, Norwich, Ipswich, Bury St Edmunds to visit the cathedrals - hopefully (like we did in Oxford) near to a Park and Ride. Can anyone recommend good campsites for us to stay in our rented campervan?


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

We live too close to all of these to camp, but have used the C & CC one on the edge of Norwich a couple of times to do the Norwich 100/50 (that's a charity bike ride, for the uninitiated!). Standard sort of C & CC site, close to a traffic-free cycle route/walkway into the centre of town, but not sure about the bus routes around there.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Bury St Edmunds
Get council run place near Ram Meadow. Its basically 5 purpose built m/h spaces in the car park. Safe and quite cheap. No booking though. Only 100 yards from the Town square and the Abbey with its famous Gardens.

Ipswich
There are a number dotted around the Town but really depends if you are in need of transport or if you have your own. 
If you do not need transport there are two at Bucklesham, one a Newbourne, one at Tattingstoneone at Nacton and two at Shotley. These are the ones we have visited. PM me if you want to know more info after looking on the map.
If you want public transport then the Nacton one is about 20 minute walk to the bus stop.

Cambridge
We used to use the CCC site at Cherry Hinton.

Hope this helps.

Colchester is also worth a visit and there is a CC site just off the A12 within easy distance of the Town.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


If you are doing the "Cathedrals" in the area you must include a visit to Ely,truly magnificent, and the Town is also very nice , especially down by the River.



Andy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

There is a particularly good CS on the bus route into Cambridge

>MHF database<


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I also live too close to Cambridge to have camped (and worked there too long to want to visit it much) however I have heard that this site is well thought of - 
http://www.highfieldfarmtouringpark.co.uk/
- it has a bus stop close by, with services to/from Cambridge with a last bus after 11pm.

It's also handy for IWM Duxford, 
http://duxford.iwm.org.uk/server.php?show=nav.24061

Wimpole Hall 
http://www.wimpole.org/

and the American Cemetery at Madingley.
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...lrzNAQ&usg=AFQjCNFW4_m66Az_OoJboB_1epNmHEuPdA


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Between Frank's campsite & Cambridge is "The American cemetry" well worth a visit,Thousands of ww2 graves (if you like that sort of thing)



> Cambridge
> We used to use the CCC site at Cherry Hinton.


This site in the Quarry is closed for Refurbishment until the 1st August 2010.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

MikeCFG said:


> We are spending a week in May in the East of england - hoping to camp near to the main cities - Cambridge, Norwich, Ipswich, Bury St Edmunds to visit the cathedrals - hopefully (like we did in Oxford) near to a Park and Ride. Can anyone recommend good campsites for us to stay in our rented campervan?


Caravan club site at Cherry Hinton ,for Cambridge,bus stop nearby.

If you are visiting Suffolk ,and want to look at places of interest, wthin a radius of 25 miles of Bury ST. Edmunds you have Lavenham,(very large olde world place with loads of beamed houses, and public places and a very very large church, make sure you go to the market square .
If you have time visit Kersey as well.
With regards to B.S.E . Cathedral , they have just completed some part of the ceiling ,on TV it looked fantastic .lovely town B.S.Edmunds ,Market day is Wednes day .

There is an enormous load of churches in Suffolk ,that's why it was called "silly Suffolk " which actually means "Holy Suffolk" .


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Stanner said:


> I also live too close to Cambridge to have camped (and worked there too long to want to visit it much) however I have heard that this site is well thought of -
> http://www.highfieldfarmtouringpark.co.uk/
> - it has a bus stop close by, with services to/from Cambridge with a last bus after 11pm.
> /quote]
> ...


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

If its churches you want:
http://www.suffolkchurches.co.uk/
Norfolk and Suffolk. Did'nt know Ipswich had a Cathedral, Norwich has 2, R. Catholic and Anglican !
Bury St Edmunds is an Abbey and is the mother church of St Edmundsbury and Ipswich Diocese. Nearest to Cambridge is Ely and Peterborough Cathedrals.

List:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cathedrals_in_the_United_Kingdom

The Cathedral that is no longer there:
http://www.norfolkchurches.co.uk/northelmham/northelmham.htm

Regards Malc

Edited to include additional info and mong spelling.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Malc said:


> If its churches you want:
> http://www.suffolkchurches.co.uk/
> Norfolk and Suffolk. Did'nt know Ipswich had a Cathedral,
> 
> ...


----------

